# Welcher WLAN- USB- Stick?



## ltilly1991 (20. Januar 2009)

Hi Community...!

Ich hoffe das Thema wiederholt sich jetzt nicht, aber ich brauche ein Kaufberatung zum Thema W-LAN USB Stick. Erstmal Eckdaten, woran der Stick passen muss, dann andere Kriterien:

Fritz!BOX 7170
MSI Neo- F P35- Chipsatz
WinVista32bit Ultimate

wenn von Hardwareseite noch andere Komponenten benötigt werden, als die zwei oben angegebenen und vorhandenen, wie z.B eine extra Netzwerkkarte, damit die WLAN Verbindung funktioniert, bitte melden.

Preislich wären so um die 30-50€ ganz gut, viel mehr geht nicht, aber viel mehr dürfte doch ein Empfänger-Stick auch nicht kosten oder?

Ganz wichtig ist aber die Empfangsstärke, wenn man das so nennen kann...Router steht nämlich par- terre und ich sitze im ersten Stock. Da sind mehrere Türen und ein Stahlbeton- Decke dazwischen, außerdem ungünstige Winkel und und und...

Wenns geht, sollte das mehr oder weniger "plug in & play" sein, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine, also eine gute kompatibilität und keine langwierigen komplizierten installationen notwendig sein...

hoffe man findet etwas den kriterien entsprechendes...danke im vorraus

mfG ltilly1991


----------



## OctoCore (20. Januar 2009)

ltilly1991 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Thema wiederholt sich jetzt nicht,



Doch tut es.  Der Titel des Threads ist etwas unglücklich, aber schau mal hier.


----------



## ltilly1991 (20. Januar 2009)

trotzdem habe ich ja noch andere fragen gestellt, nochmal genauer lesen bitte. außerdem suche ich evtl. etwas billigere alternativen, bzw überhaupt alternativen, bisher wurde ja nur ein einziger genannt 

mfG ltilly1991


----------



## Demcy (20. Januar 2009)

Warum denn USB?
Warum nicht ne PCI-Karte ? Ich habe eine von TP-Link drin mit 108 mb/s
Empfang ist durch 1 Betonwand und ne Holztür bei 80% Router ist ein AVM FritzBox 3131 ...

Karte kostet knapp 18 Euro in der Bucht

Und das ist mal echtes plug&play ... Bei Vista einfach rein das Ding, Netzwerkschlüssel eben einhacken fertig !


----------



## ltilly1991 (20. Januar 2009)

mh das klingt mir auch nach einem netten angebot, hatte bisher einen AVM fritz! usb stick für 20-30€ ins auge gefasst. Habe ich denn aufm MB noch pci slots? meine graka besetzt einen pci-e slot, davon habe ich auch keinen mehr, aber pci normal braucht das ding also. soso müsste ich wohl noch haben.

was sagen andere?

mfG ltilly1991


----------



## Demcy (20. Januar 2009)

jup brauch nen normale pci-slot


----------



## OC-Noob (23. Januar 2009)

mmhh aber ich bin auf der suche nach einen USB stick fürs WLan nur welchen weiß ich nicht welcer ist denn gut hab eine FritzBox 7270 und zwischen meinem Rechner und der FritzBox ist 1 Betowand und eine Tür.

Und ich will nicht mehr wie ca 30 Euro ausgeben


----------



## Demcy (23. Januar 2009)

Top Teil 
Alecos.de - IT Produkte schnell und guenstig! - AVM FRITZ! BOX WLAN USB-STICK N 2577062

Und einer mit gutem P/L
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information


----------

